# Best gloves.



## pharmbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Looking for a new pair of gloves. I lost my right hand one that came with my first hive today, blew off my truck somewhere. I get large local reactions so I don't mind paying for the absolute best if it can help keep sausage fingers away.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I was wearing a pair of Kinco nylon gloves with the rubber grippy fingers just an hour ago and when I opened up a single deep (4hth one in a string). I had 5 stings in my right and 3 in the left in such a short period of time I was shocked. I was only feeding! I went in and got my leather beek gloves. Just generic gloves but I have yet to be stung through them.


----------



## Ledge (Dec 15, 2010)

This is what I use:
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/tools.asp?tool=all&Group_ID=681036&store=snapon-store
When a stinger gets through, it isn't a very significant sting. Merely pinching the glove material and lifting instantly removes the stinger.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

This is my first year, so don;t let it seem like i have tons of experience. I've only got 6 hives and 4 of them are very docile, with only one that is "fiesty" I have had a couple 3 stings through the standard blue nitrile gloves, but I like the feel of the gloves. I also regularly use normal dishwashing gloves...the kind I'm sure your mother used to use. I wash them every now and again, but i have yet to be stung through them. they MIGHT be able to do it, but it hasn't happened to me yet. 

I wore the thick leather gloves that came with a bee suit one time and decided that they weren't worth it. Far too much loss of feel with them for my liking.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

I have an allergy that I'm currently going through the course of treatments for, and I wear a pair of gloves - the yellow dish-washing gloves underneath a pair of blue chemical cleaning gloves from home depot. Bees have tried to sting through the blue gloves, but they're a little loose and the dish-washing gloves provide an extra layer of protection. I've flicked off bees and stingers from the blue gloves and have been okay thus far.

Your mileage may vary...

Tony P.


----------



## TRIMMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

best pr of gloves none at all


----------



## pharmbee (Jun 21, 2013)

TRIMMAN said:


> best pr of gloves none at all


For someone who's fingers doesn't swell up I will give you that. However I can't do my dayjob with one sting to my left hand. So I'm looking for the next best thing.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

my hands swell horribly also. I tried to do it without gloves, and even tried without any protection for a while, but the bad swelling just isn't worth it. I use the leather beekeeping gloves with the gauntlet sleeves. I have been stung through them, but only a couple of times. Just be sure to get the right size...smaller works better than too big! and if you are careful and learn how to handle the frames with gloves, they really are not that inconvenient.


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Honey Hive Farms,

We sell leather gloves, they are pretty nice, just your standard beekeeping glove you see.
I work thousands of hives a year and they do great.

NOTE:
I wash them with hot water and soap let them dry a little and then treat the leather with saddle soap.
I also use a frame grip as it helps a lot, lifted so many frames last year that my hands were cramping and my fingers started bleeding, frame grips rock.

Good luck to you.

Tim Moore


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Nitrile gloves work great. I just wish they had longer cuffs.

I don't know if it masks the scent of your hands or what, but they don't even light on my hands when I wear them. Maybe it is the light blue color, a spctrum of light they can't see well and makes hands invisible.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

TRIMMAN said:


> best pr of gloves none at all


I too, vote for this option. Makes beekeeping, so much better -- really.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i am gloveless most of the time, but after the first sting i'll put these on:

http://www.bestglove.com/site/content/pdf/productsheets/US_EN/N-DEX Ultimate.pdf

the cuffs are longer than most, but not as long as what as shown in that picture.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I use Bucko gloves for cutouts and extended cuff nitrile gloves for hive work.


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

pharmbee...I too react very badly. More than one sting I end up on steroids for a week, so I totally "get it". I sure wish I reacted like these folks that can go nekkid, but, I don't have a choice, either. I have been very pleased with the cowhide ventilated gloves from Brushy Mountain. I get them wet when they are new, and wear them around until nearly dry so they form to my fingers.


----------



## Sour Kraut (Jun 17, 2012)

I was looking around at Home Depot and found these

http://www.homedepot.com/s/webapp/c...&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=SearchAll#/?c=1&Nao=24

the cuffs seal to the arms of my jacket-veil if I pull the jacket over them, and stings can't (at least haven't yet) penetrate

I wore them on a VERY p*ssy cut-out and the added security made the job a lot easier

just wish they came one size larger for my old fat Kraut hands


----------



## Sour Kraut (Jun 17, 2012)

well, that link didn't work as expected

follow it and then scroll down a bit to 

Model # HD13500/LLCW9


----------



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

These are the ones I use:

https://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/category/page134.html

#CL-140

The part around your wrist is made of heavy canvas which keeps your wrists sting proof. I have some pretty good reactions from stings to the hands and these have eliminated that problem. When I wear this pair out, Ill buy another.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

I like the kitchen dishwashing gloves. They give better "feel" than the classical bee gloves, the cuffs are long enough, and all but one bee sting did not penetrate. The sting that did was a "glancing blow". I bought some nitrile gloves, but they were really short. I would like to try some that have long cuffs if they are cheap enough.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Gary L. Glaenzer said:


> well, that link didn't work as expected
> 
> follow it and then scroll down a bit to
> 
> Model # HD13500/LLCW9


Thanks for clarifying; not a bad price. However I like the looks of the Husky Medium Fingerless.....may not offer good protection from stings


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

I get the same - large local - reactions. This year I started working the hive with regular deerskin work gloves. Much better fit and a lot more flexible compared to my goatskin beekeeping loves. Just make sure the sleeves stay on top of them. I have the vented MannLake full suit and no issues with my wrists getting exposed.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Heavy duty cleaning gloves prevent bees from stinging and don't impede your fingers much. However, in warm weather the inside gets really smelly quickly so gloves need to be washed often.

Lately been using a cheap cowhide welding glove(have longer cuffs) and my wife made me a pair of gators from light material that fit over cuff and up the arm. Work very well and can be cleaned using water.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

mgolden said:


> Heavy duty cleaning gloves prevent bees from stinging and don't impede your fingers much. However, in warm weather the inside gets really smelly quickly so gloves need to be washed often.
> 
> Lately been using a cheap cowhide welding glove(have longer cuffs) and my wife made me a pair of gators from light material that fit over cuff and up the arm. Work very well and can be cleaned using water.


How much does your wife charge per gator [I think it's "gaiter" ]


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

What's a good source for non-ventilated gloves (leather or goatskin)? Don't wish for nylon sleeves (like the Meyer gloves from Mann-Lake)...


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Sting free glove can be bought for under ten bucks and sometimes under five at the restaurant supply store. Heavy neophrene dishwasher guantlets. Liberally baby powder them before and after use. Your hands will stink til you wash them but you will not get stung thru them. They stay pliable no matter how much honey, wax and propolis they deal with. Added bonus for those like me that have huge square hands that one can't find gloves for. You can get them big enough!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks VG, tried them, they are just too hot for me. I still wear them on occasion....but rarely...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wear a jacket which has cuffs to stuff the gloves in. And I wear something like this tucked into the cuffs:
http://www.amazon.com/Magid-TB1640E...id=1386779410&sr=8-3&keywords=deerskin+gloves

They are much easier to get on and off than the ones with gauntlets and cheaper as well. Just pay attention if you feel a breeze at your wrists... and tuck them back in. It helps a lot if the jacket is a size too big. Longer sleeves don't pull when you reach too far...


----------



## Pops (Nov 29, 2013)

jdmidwest said:


> Nitrile gloves work great. I just wish they had longer cuffs.
> 
> I don't know if it masks the scent of your hands or what, but they don't even light on my hands when I wear them. Maybe it is the light blue color, a spctrum of light they can't see well and makes hands invisible.


I was wondering about these. I used to be a first responder/firefighter and we used these as they are puncture resistant. And almost like a second skin


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I was wondering about these. I used to be a first responder/firefighter and we used these as they are puncture resistant. And almost like a second skin 

They seem to stop stings as well as the leather, but they are so sweaty... I can't stand them...


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I use regular cow hide work gloves and sew a 6-8 inch canvas sleeve to the cuff. The only time I have been stung through the gloves is when a stinger slid down through a seam.


----------



## Ottotom (Sep 9, 2012)

Look for some fisherman's gloves...rubber outside thin cloth inside to absorb sweat...found mine at a tackle shop...Rinse them off when finished and let dry for next use...
works great, no stings and still able to grip...


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

Where is the best place to buy these? 



squarepeg said:


> i am gloveless most of the time, but after the first sting i'll put these on:
> 
> http://www.bestglove.com/site/content/pdf/productsheets/US_EN/N-DEX Ultimate.pdf
> 
> the cuffs are longer than most, but not as long as what as shown in that picture.


----------



## Ottotom (Sep 9, 2012)

I found pair at Sierra trading post ...auclair PVC gloves insulated for $13.07....but you can sometimes find these at a good bait and tackle store especially in cold months for less!


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Bucko goat skin.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

NeilV, I like Bucko as well.


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

Think it is time to "man up" a bit and learn to read the bees mood and manage them accordingly. Nothing wrong with a bit of BV in the blood, anyway!!! Have not worn gloves for 15 years.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Seldom use them, but when I do it's Bucko!


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Best gloves = no gloves.:thumbsup: Bees hate gloves.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Some bees hate hands too!!!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Kidbeeyoz said:


> Think it is time to "man up" a bit and learn to read the bees mood and manage them accordingly. Nothing wrong with a bit of BV in the blood, anyway!!! Have not worn gloves for 15 years.


Thanks...................taken with a grain of salt....


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I wear 6 mil nitrile mechanics gloves... I've never been stung through them, but I have randomly tore them on the hive. They are disposable, so I just put on another. like 16 bucks for 100 pairs.

I'm not too concerned about stings, mostly I just don't want my hands covered in propolis...


----------

